# Learning Biblical Hebrew



## johnwillby (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi

Just wondered what textbook seminaries were using these days to teach biblical Hebrew. I would quite like to re-acquaint myself with it.

When i was in college the textbook was Weingreen but as I remember it was not the best. 

Was wondering if there was a particular textbook that people favored?

Every blessing


----------



## Covenant Joel (Mar 4, 2007)

A lot use Pratico, Basics of Biblical Hebrew. I went through this one in college, and it was decent, but I didn't like its approach early as much as Introducing Biblical Hebrew by Allen Ross. Pratico has a companion workbook, but Ross has all the exercises built in. I know RTS and some other places use Futato's, but I've never seen it.


----------



## Bandguy (Mar 4, 2007)

My prof. wrote his own textbook. It was published inhouse by the seminary and I don't think you could buy it on the vast marketplace. I thought it was very good, though. It was written by Dr. Robert Ellis.


----------



## Casey (Mar 4, 2007)

Here at MARS we use Seow, but it was always "wrapped" by the professor's own comments, hand-outs, and corrections (there were numerous type-o's in the book!).


----------



## etexas (Mar 4, 2007)

johnwillby said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondered what textbook seminaries were using these days to teach biblical Hebrew. I would quite like to re-acquaint myself with it.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who was tutored by a Rabbi in Hebrew for one year (with homework) before he went to Seminary, he told me he was light years ahead when he went to school. Pax.


----------

